# New Philippine Consulate



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Living in Philippines on the tourist visa but thinking of getting SRRV police clearance when i visit home soon So i live in Houston and consulate was in LA . Pain to fly there to get police clearance certified or whatever they call it.
Finally after 25 years they reopened a Consulate in Houston in Sept 2018. Just stumbled onto this infor while doing my research for SRRV. So fyi anyone liviing in Texas,Arkansas,Louisiana, Mississippi, New Mexico, Oklahoma we don't have to fly to the Yeah


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine consulate US*



canounggoy said:


> Living in Philippines on the tourist visa but thinking of getting SRRV police clearance when i visit home soon So i live in Houston and consulate was in LA . Pain to fly there to get police clearance certified or whatever they call it.
> Finally after 25 years they reopened a Consulate in Houston in Sept 2018. Just stumbled onto this infor while doing my research for SRRV. So fyi anyone liviing in Texas,Arkansas,Louisiana, Mississippi, New Mexico, Oklahoma we don't have to fly to the Yeah


You can accomplish everything through the mail system, I got my 13a Visa through the mail but had to contact them several times on questions it took me a couple months but that's good you have a Philippine Consulate nearby. Here's a Philippine Consulate finder map for anyone thinking about doing this so you click on your state and it'll take you to their website.Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

The police clearance or actually it's just a copy of your police record it can run you anywhere from $10 - 25 and takes just minutes to have printed out and signed you tell them it's for a Visa or Immigration.

If you've been in the Philippines over 6 months then you won't need the police clearance or police record, you can do an NBI clearance.


----------



## canounggoy (Jan 16, 2019)

Well I was thinking FBI clearance, if you use a channeler that sends fingerprints and sends and receives form electronically the FBI website says 3 to 5 days processing time. 
Might do the local check also the more paperwork you have the better Philippine government agencies seem to like it.


----------

